# Mysql lässt sich nicht starten u.a.

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab heute wieder nen Server bei OVH aufgesetzt der 6 und nun plötzlich eine seltsame Nachricht erhalten.

```
ns201271 htdocs # /etc/init.d/mysql start

 * Starting mysql ...

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 * MySQL NOT started (0)                                                                                               [ !! ]

ns201271 htdocs #            
```

```
ns201271 htdocs # cat /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

080313 12:18:04 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

080313 12:18:04 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

080313 12:54:54 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

```

```
ns201271 lib # mysqld --log-bin=mysqld-bin

080313 13:11:45 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

080313 13:11:45 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

```

Hab schon nach einem max_join_size  in folgenden Dateien geguckt:

/etc/conf.d/mysql

/etc/conf.d/mysqlmanager

/etc/mysql/mysqlaccess.conf

/etc/mysql/my.cnf

Hab echt keinen Achimmer was der hier rumzickt inkl meinem Rechner lauft Mysql >=5.x  von anfang an sauber.

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das Problem löse?

dev-db/mysql-5.0.54

Edit: Noch ne kleine Frage und zwar bläst es mir die /var/lib/mysql/mysqld-bin.0* auf über 10GB auf und verstofft mein /var was dazu führt das der eine Server nicht mehr recht will. kann man dieses verhalten irgendwie beeinflussen bzw stoppen über mysql selbst in einer config?

----------

## Max Steel

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: Noch ne kleine Frage und zwar bläst es mir die /var/lib/mysql/mysqld-bin.0* auf über 10GB auf und verstofft mein /var was dazu führt das der eine Server nicht mehr recht will. kann man dieses verhalten irgendwie beeinflussen bzw stoppen über mysql selbst in einer config?

 

Schuss ins Blaue:

Debug ausschalten.

Mit MySQL habe ich sonst noch nie arbeiten müssen, sry.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Edit: Noch ne kleine Frage und zwar bläst es mir die /var/lib/mysql/mysqld-bin.0* auf über 10GB auf und verstofft mein /var was dazu führt das der eine Server nicht mehr recht will. kann man dieses verhalten irgendwie beeinflussen bzw stoppen über mysql selbst in einer config? 
> 
> Schuss ins Blaue:
> 
> Debug ausschalten.
> ...

 

Brachte nix  :Sad: 

Trotzdem danke.

----------

## s.hase

Schon einmal hier im Forum dazu gesucht? Das brachte bei mir das hier zu Tage. Und hier sollte die Lösung zu finden sein.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Schon einmal hier im Forum dazu gesucht? Das brachte bei mir das hier zu Tage. Und hier sollte die Lösung zu finden sein.

 

Cool thx ^^

Jetzt hab ich noch das Problem das sich beim einen Server Mysql garnicht starten lässt (Siehe oben).  :Sad: 

----------

